# SFTP/FTP with chrooted?

## matttah

Hey All -

I'm trying to setup on my server so that users can login via SFTP(preferably, FTP if it isn't possible to do what I want via SFTP) and upload files.  The directory they login to can't be owned by root as the web server needs to read/write from it so it is owned by the group 'web'.  Any suggestions on how to accomplish this?  

Thanks!

Daum

----------

## Hu

Have you looked at man sshd_config options ForceCommand internal-sftp and ChrootDirectory?

----------

## matttah

Yeah but it requires the chroot to be owned only by root and not readable to any others?

----------

## matttah

Ended up reorganizing the architecture on the server so that I could have the chrooted folder root owned.

Thanks,

Daum

----------

